# Automation Clip mit Sound



## Andre267 (6. Oktober 2013)

Schönen guten Abend,

erstmal sry wegen dem glaube ich schlecht gewählten Titel, aber ich versuche in Adobe Premiere Pro CS6 einen Autmation Clip zu stellen der den Sound meines Videos runter Pegelt automatisch während eine andere Audio spur einsetzt.

ist das möglich in dem Programm oder brauche ich jetzt noch 1000 andere Programme und wie ist es natürlich möglich?


----------

